# Soft stool on Victor GF ultra pro



## ReemaVonAlturk (Sep 18, 2014)

Hello,
First of all thank you for taking time and replying even though if it was answered before in the forum

We are having soft stool issue with my 4 months old GSD. She will have soft stool and very very soft stool at the end like diarrhea. I feed her twice a day with Victor ultra pro grain free. Here is the link: Victor Super Premium Dog Food I used to feed her High pro one but I was having same issue so I decided to go grain free but still having same issue after a week. Ohh I feed her with raw ground beef (%25 raw ground beef, %75 kibble).

I am going to vet about it in 2 days but I need some experience here. Maybe some people who are feeding their dogs Victor. 


Once again Thank you very much!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

If you were feeding ground beef with High Pro and had diarrhea, and then you fed ground beef with Victor and had diarrhea. . . . maybe the problem is the ground beef? Your dog is eating very little fiber in relation to the fat and protein.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

It's definitely nothing medical, right? She's had fecals done already?

It's pretty high in fat at 22%. Might just be too rich for your puppy.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I'd go with the Active Dog and Puppy over the Ultra Pro. Ultra Pro is designed for sled dogs and hunting dogs and other dogs that are working at a high rate all day long. Active Dog and Puppy is what my guys eat. It's lower fat and higher in fiber.


----------



## ReemaVonAlturk (Sep 18, 2014)

We have done some tests before to see if it was medical and there was nothing but we are going to see Vet again for this issue tomorrow. She is same with ground beef or not in her food. She is little bit picky so ground beef makes her finish her whole meal. Well I will buy small bag of Active dog and puppy see if it make any difference. By the way we just got a wheaten terrier pup and I am switching her from pedigree puppy to Ultra pro grain free and it seems like she has soft stool too even though she did not have any problems before when she was on pedigree.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Grain free kibble is rarely appropriate for growing puppies. Did you check the calcium and phos. percentages to see if they were ok for a large breed puppy?

I feed Victor. My dogs are doing great on it.

If anything, I would think that feeding the beef with the kibble is upsetting the balance.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I too kinda wonder if the ground beef WITH the kibble is part or all of the problem. 
Meat and kibble are digested differently and shouldn't be fed together.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Tooooo rich. Agree with the others. I don't feed victor but victor does the milling for nature's logic which is in my rotation. I dont even go that high on the protein for my adult.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I don't understand why you're feeding the Ultra Pro. It is sooooo high in fat and protein. Especially for a Wheaten Terrier. Why such a high-energy food for athletes?


----------



## ReemaVonAlturk (Sep 18, 2014)

So vet told me that it is very rich for my dogs. Even though she runs total 4 miles a day with me and go crazy with each other. So got Active dog and puppy and put some pumpkin in it without any ground beef and got solid poops. So lesson learned from this story
1- Do not feed your dog ultra because it has high protein and you think it is good because it has high stuff in it unless she/he is police/military/hunting dog
2- Do not mix raw and kibble
3- Pumpkin is great for diarrhea
4- Victor is very good priced premium dog food but choose the right one

Only question I have is why we are not supposed to feed grain free to 4 months old pup? I thought grain free is a good thing. It is mature and puppy (all stages) food.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't believe you should be running a 4 mth old puppy 4 miles per day. I would discuss that with your vet. Bad on growing joints.

Grain free is a good thing. Most grain free foods seem to have a higher calcium ratio. Just get a large breed puppy food or an all stage food and make sure the calcium/phos is appropriate for the pup.


----------



## ReemaVonAlturk (Sep 18, 2014)

Ohh before I forget She is 45 pounds at 4 moths mark. Here is a picture I took at vet office.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

The red bag Active Dog & Puppy is all life stages and appropriate for a growing pup.


----------

